# No suena TDA8950J



## charly1995 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hola arme hace unos días un TDA8950J y al probarlo no suena la música solo se escucha un ruido, algo parecido al ruido que hacían antes los casetes de música cuando terminaban no se si me explico, bueno ese es el problema y ya revise las pistas de la placa y todas están bien también revise que los componentes externos correspondieran a cada pin del integrado y todo lo veo bien, también revise continuidad para asegurarme que no haya pistas rotas o juntas y pues nada ya no se que mas hacer lo único que falta es cambiar el integrado ¿que me recomiendan hacer? ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2015)

charly1995 dijo:


> Hola arme hace unos días un TDA8950J y al probarlo no suena la música solo se escucha un ruido, algo parecido al ruido que hacían antes los casetes de música cuando terminaban no se si me explico, bueno ese es el problema y ya revise las pistas de la placa y todas están bien también revise que los componentes externos correspondieran a cada pin del integrado y todo lo veo bien, también revise continuidad para asegurarme que no haya pistas rotas o juntas y pues nada ya no se que mas hacer lo único que falta es cambiar el integrado *¿que me recomiendan hacer? ..*.



Con los datos inexistentes que estas dando no es posible opinar "Nada"

Publica fotos de tu armado y *de buena calidad,* lado componentes y lado cobre.


Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## charly1995 (Nov 4, 2015)

Estas son las fotos de mi PCB y tambien el pdf de el CHIP


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 4, 2015)

Y que te hace pensar que un amplificador clase D puede funcionar con ese _lio_ de cables que has hecho???
Como lo has armado es IMPOSIBLE que funcione !!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2015)

No se entiende nada 

Verifica que las patas 6 y 23 tengan la tensión de "Modo" de funcionamiento correcta

Fig. N° 4 Pagina 6


----------



## charly1995 (Nov 4, 2015)

Lo siento hice aparte los pcb`s y por eso los tuve que juntar así, el pin23 se le llegan los 4,7v pero aun asi suena ese ruido y en cuanto al pin 6 el diagrama del chip dice que no se conecta 4,5 y 6


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 4, 2015)

Es un ampli que trabaja conmutando en alta frecuencia, y ese modo de operación es completamente incompatible con el "PCB" que has diseñado!!.
Por desgracia, el datasheet no tiene ningún diseño propuesto para el PCB, pero te recomiendo mirar los datasheets de la serie *TDA749X *de ST para que veas como se diseña un PCB para este tipo de amplis...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2015)

Creo que vas a tener que hacer una PCB nueva, eso que armaste está muy fea.

Mira este tema:

http://buildaudioamps.com/tda8950j/


----------



## charly1995 (Nov 4, 2015)

Pues entonces diseñare otro PCB en el que este todo integrado, solo espero que el amplificador no se dañara por el diseño del PCB que tiene ahora, también aclaro que es mi primer PCB que he hecho jaja y pues se noto jeje, de antemano muchas gracias por su apoyo en esta situación.
ah se me olvidaba la hoja de datos dice que se devén usar transistores con hfe mayor a 80 esta bien si uso BC548 o 2n2222
que tengan excelente tarde y un saludo desde puebla,mexico


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2015)

charly1995 dijo:


> Pues entonces diseñare otro PCB en el que este todo integrado, solo espero que el amplificador no se dañara por el diseño del PCB que tiene ahora, también aclaro que es mi primer PCB que he hecho jaja y pues se noto jeje, de antemano muchas gracias por su apoyo en esta situación.
> ah se me olvidaba la hoja de datos dice que se devén usar transistores con hfe mayor a 80 esta bien si uso BC548 o 2n2222
> que tengan excelente tarde y un saludo desde puebla,mexico



El PCB no esta feo por la realización, sino por el diseño.

Esos módulos integrados (Amplificador clase "D") requieren de un diseño muy cuidado y conexiones extremadamente cortas, cualidades que tu placa no posee. 

Mira el link que te pasé y observa que es de doble faz


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 4, 2015)

Hola a todos , caro Don charly1995 te recomendo leer muy atentamente la hoja de datos tecnicos dese CI principalmente las recomendacioes en la sección "13.7 Application Schematic" pagina 21 de 39.
Mismo no siendo un circuit de Radio Frequenzia es inperativo lo uso de una tarjeta de dos caras , donde una cara es lo circuito propriamente dicho y la otra cara es lo plano de tierra , ese indispensable en circuitos desa envergadura (amplificadores clase D de alta potenzia funcionando en centienas de KHz) .
!Fuerte abrazoz y buena suerte en los desahollos !
Att , 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## charly1995 (Nov 4, 2015)

si ya he revisado el link el problema es que como no tengo experiencia haciendo placas pues no tengo idea de como se hacen esas y es por eso que hice esa pero pues no salio bien jaja pero investigare un poco mas sobre el diseño de las placas  y tratare de entender lo de las placas de doble faz que dices jeje 
gracias Daniel lopez


----------



## SKYFALL (Nov 4, 2015)

Busca tutoriales por YouTube donde expliquen el procedimiento para realizar este tipo de impresos, si buscas algo para empezar a hacerlos y sirva de guía.


----------



## charly1995 (Nov 15, 2015)

que tal de nuevo
les dejo una imagen del PCB nuevo que realice para que me digan si creen que si me sirva 
las dimensiones son de 14cmX10cm


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 15, 2015)

charly1995 dijo:


> que tal de nuevo
> les dejo una imagen del PCB nuevo que realice para que me digan si creen que si me sirva
> las dimensiones son de 14cmX10cm



OK , te quedou bien , haora aun recomendo enplear una tarjeta de circuito inpreso hecha en fibra de vidrio de double cara donde la otra cara es lo plano de tierra o sea ese segun plano es ayslado en todos puntos vivos ( no conectados a la masa) , pero conectado a todos los puntos de masa o tierra 
Att, 

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## charly1995 (Nov 15, 2015)

ok, pero solo que no comprendo bien lo el otro lado de la cara de la targeta


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 15, 2015)

charly1995 dijo:


> ok, pero solo que no comprendo bien lo el otro lado de la cara de la targeta


Bueno en la otra cara debes dejar lo maximo possible de area que contiene cubre , ese (cubre) solamente debe sener quitado (pequeñas islas ayslantes) donde hay ligaciones vivas (NO conectadas a la masa o tierra).
Puntos de lo circuito que son normalmente ya conectados a la tierra o masa debe sener conectado (soldados) a esa cara de cubre 
Att, 

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## charly1995 (Nov 15, 2015)

oh ya entiendo  grasias 
suerte


----------



## alekz_devz (Ene 14, 2018)

Hola grupo, probablemente este no sea la sección para debatir el tema.

Tengo un problema con el TDA8950J el cual descargando su hoja de datos me pareció  sorprendente su potencia que puede brindar según el fabricante, pero de los TDA y STK que he manejado hasta ahora, este me ha parecido el más delicado de todos.

Adjunto el esquemático que el fabricante proporciona, y un diagrama el cual un amigo me proporcionó (créditos del esquemático para el), el punto es que el fabricante menciona que puede conectarse en BTL asi que tomé esa referencia. 

He realizado y construido todo tal pié en el esquemático, el problema se presenta es que al subir tan solo 2% de volumen los FET internos del TDA se van a corto mandándome a las salidas voltaje DC, he probado con 3 que tenia de reserva y con el mismo resultado, recurro a que sea problema de capacitancias parásitas, pero inclusive utilizando solder mask me da el mismo resultado, no cuento con mas alternativas, si alguien del foro pueda orientarme con dicho circuito, descarto que sea la fuente ya que utilizo una SMPS de +/- 35V 5Amp


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2018)

Ese esquema lo conseguiste de una página de Brasil, no del fabricante. 

Este si es del fabricante.


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 14, 2018)

mm esos ics viene falsos algunas veces (muchas diria yo) debes comprarlos en un service de panasonic (los usan sus equipos) para estar seguro que es original, chauuuu


----------



## boris guillen (Abr 4, 2018)

Hola compañeros buenos dias...
Tengo 2 de estos tda8950j que recicle junto con toda su tarjeta de un equipo de sonido.
mi idea es hacerlos funcionar en la misma tarjeta aprovechando las bobinas y demas...pero no logro hacer que suene.
lo alimento con  +-20 v DC. Una carga de 4 Ohm. Puse las entradas y la salida segun el datasheet en configuracion BTL y le estoy aplicando 5 V a MODE.
al aplicar los 5v el integrado empieza a calentar levemente...es eso normal? o el tda esta dañado?, hice la prueba en ambos integrados y es igual, ¿algo me falta para hacerlo andar? 

saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2018)

Iría una resistencia de 6k8 entre los 5V y mode.


----------



## boris guillen (Abr 4, 2018)

Hola dosmetros.. que funcion cumple esa resistencia.. gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2018)

Será para limitar corriente ?

Fijate página 6 del datasheet : TDA8950 2x150w.pdf


----------



## boris guillen (Abr 4, 2018)

OK dosmetros probaré y te cuento que tal.. saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 4, 2018)

Que carga de parlantes has usado? si en mono soporta un minímo de 4 ohm en BTL la carga debe ser el doble es decir 8 ohms , si le pones menos o actua la protección o se muere


----------



## boris guillen (Abr 5, 2018)

Buenos dias compañeros eh estado haciendo pruebas... puse la resistencia 6k8. tambien puse la resistencia de 30 k ala pata osc como indica el datasheet y aun no tengo sonido ala salida...
eh probado con diferentes cargas 4, 8 ohm.. al conectar el parlante noto un leve chasquido..lo que me da a pensar que el amplificador esta funcionando.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2018)

Estás entrando por patas 2 , 3 y 20 , 21 ?

Quizás lo tiraron porque estaba quemado . . .


----------



## boris guillen (Abr 5, 2018)

Si en modo  BTL como indica el datasheet , lo tiraron por que tenia la fuente quemada, es raro supongo que los tda estan muertos ... :/


----------



## pandacba (Abr 5, 2018)

Fijate un detalle donde van los parlantes si tenes la mitad de la fuente respecto de masa


----------

